# Health safe questions....



## belovedgirl (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi, 
I m dating a man from South Africa, he is so charming intelligent and warm, I love him so much. but my friends and family memebers r with fear partly because he is a business man, he used to travel a lot and went to clubs.They say south africa is still dangerous in aids and hepatitis, etc,some friends warn me that I dont know his past, and most people r very open in premarriage sex there , so .........
can any one give me some wise ideas or just any comments?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

belovedgirl said:


> Hi,
> I m dating a man from South Africa, he is so charming intelligent and warm, I love him so much. but my friends and family memebers r with fear partly because he is a business man, he used to travel a lot and went to clubs.They say south africa is still dangerous in aids and hepatitis, etc,some friends warn me that I dont know his past, and most people r very open in premarriage sex there , so .........
> can any one give me some wise ideas or just any comments?
> Thanks a lot!


Insist that before you take your relationship any further, make him take the relevant tests????

Jo xxx


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

If he is really interested in you, he will also care about your safety and feelings. If he hesitates or balks at you wanting tests, RUN AWAY VERY FAST!!!


----------



## belovedgirl (Jun 28, 2009)

He is willing to do tests, he is a christian man.
But my family still worries and doesn't want him.


----------

